
ShowHN: HackerNews Front Page: I Stayed Up - tlongren
http://longren.io/digitalocean-handled-hackernews-front-page-beautifully/
======
tlongren
Would love to be made to eat my own words.

But seriously, would love to hear thoughts on various setups, solo apache,
solo nginx, a combo, or whatever.

~~~
AdrianRossouw
github pages =)

~~~
tlongren
I used github pages the other day for my first jQuery plugin and absolutely
fucking loved it. Definitely going to be making more use of github pages.

